# Hard to start when cold



## Jones6826 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have an 2009 x5 e70. It's started to struggle starting when it's been sitting overnight or at work for about 9 hours. It cranks and will start but won't idle. If you rev it up for about 30 seconds it will then idle and run and start without an issue for the rest of the day, as long as it doesn't set for a long time. I thought it might be an issue with the fuel pump. 

Any ideas what may be going on? 

Thanks for your help


----------

